# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt.



## flotzn (8. Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich ( Männlich 21) spiele seit 10 Jahren Wow, fast nur auf Allianzer Seite.

Nun wo mich die Allianz wieder etwas langweilt, möchte ich mir einen neuen Horden Account mit Werbt einen Freund an erstellen.

Derzeit bin ich Arbeitssuchend, kann also sein das ich jederzeit wieder einen Job habe und wieder weniger online kommen kann.

Bis dahin habe ich weitestgehend neben dem echten Leben Zeit zum zocken 

Was nicht schlecht wäre, wenn man mir Erbstücke etc zur Verfügung stellen würde.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.


----------



## Neandor (9. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

wenn du noch keinen gefunden hast adde mich mal dann können wir uns ein wenig unterhalten.


----------



## Silas61 (21. Mai 2017)

Servus ich bin auf der suche nach jemandem den mein Kollege werben kann da ich meinen Bruder schon geworben habe auf Horde Seite Server ist egal sind dann zu 4 wenn du dabei bist


----------

